# Camby To The Lakers?



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

From Hoopsworld's Rumors page
http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_2407.shtml

OK, stop giggling... The latest rumor involving Marcus Camby may have him headed to the Lakers for Robert Horry and Samaki Walker. Horry holds a team option for 2003/2004, meaning if he is dealt he could come off the Denver books this summer, which would suit the Nuggets just fine. Camby's deal is up in 2003/2004, and they had initially planned to keep Horry through that time frame so adding Camby and his deal doesn't radically change the Lakers financial plans. Lakers sources would not confirm or deny these discussions, but Phil Jackson is on record as saying his club needed to get more athletic, and if Camby can prove in the next few weeks that he's healthy and can contribute, don't be surprised to see the Lakers take a gamble. Camby has also been rumored to the Clippers in exchange for Michael Olowokandi.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

So, let me get this straight. The Lakers give up Robert Horry, and get Marcus Camby...

Yeah, go for it, slugger. No problems here.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm not very into this idea either. I don't think it will happen for Horry, maybe Walker and someone else? Medvedenko, Possibly George? I don't know.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I don't like this at all. Our backup big men would be Madsen and Medvedenko, and you KNOW how much I love Madsen.:upset:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If we did this, the Lakers would then have to sign 2 of these guys...

Greg Foster 
Ike Austin 
Chris Gatling 
Grant Long 
Kelly Wise 
Danny Manning 
Zendon Hamilton 
Derrick McKey 
Mark Strickland


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>naesdj</b>!
> I'm not very into this idea either. I don't think it will happen for Horry, maybe Walker and someone else? Medvedenko, Possibly George? I don't know.


Well, you have to remember that the Nuggets are looking to acquire three and only three things.

1) Expiring Contracts
2) Young Talent
3) Very Cheap Role Players

Now, let's take a look at the Nuggets and Lakers payroll.

Marcus Camby has $14,000,000 remaining on his contract through 2003-2004 (with a $7,750,000 player option in 2004-2005, which Camby will undoubtedly take).

Robert Horry makes $5,300,000 this season and then the Nuggets could let him go. He has value.

The Nuggets aren't interested in Devean George; he makes at least $4.5 mil for the next four seasons. For his production, he's not worth the big contract he has.

Rick Fox is also tied up in an 8-digit multi-year deal; he's out.

Tracy Murray makes $3,740,000 this season and his contract is up. He has some value.

Derek Fisher is tied up for the next four years at $3 mil a year; no sale.

Samaki Walker, Brian Shaw, and Mark Madsen all make less than $2 mil this season and have expiring contracts. They could be used as filler.

Kareem Rush makes only a total $3,288,000 over the next three seasons and he's young. He could definitely be used in a Denver trade.

Jannero Pargo makes only $900,000 for the next 2 seasons, but, let's face it; he's terrible.

...

Basically, the best trade available is the first one that was mentioned, Horry and Walker for Camby. Great for Denver, but for LA its terrible.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> If we did this, the Lakers would then have to sign 2 of these guys...
> 
> Greg Foster
> ...


Foster is a Pacer, can't be signed...
Gatling is in Russia, can't be signed...

Few are retired.

-Petey


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

I'd do that deal in a heartbeat if Camby is healthy. Of course, that is the catch. When he is healthy he'll average a double-double and block 2-3 shots a game, but he has never shown the ability to play a full season. His health would be even more important here because we have no one to replace him. This is tricky.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Foster is a Pacer, can't be signed...
> ...


GREG Foster is a Pacer? Don't you mean JEFF Foster?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> GREG Foster is a Pacer? Don't you mean JEFF Foster?


JEFF Foster is a Pacer! Don't you mean JEFF Foster?

J/K; my bad, I mis-read.

-Petey


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/pacers/roster/index.html 

No Greg Foster...









Just a Jeff Foster...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> JEFF Foster is a Pacer! Don't you mean JEFF Foster?
> ...


Yes...indeed


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> http://www.nba.com/pacers/roster/index.html
> 
> No Greg Foster...
> ...


Hey that guy aged so poorly... 

J/K; once again I mis-read...

Don't be going getting yourself all tense...

-Petey


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey that guy aged so poorly...
> ...


Yeah, I was writing the post at the same time u wrote urs.


----------



## Bwatcher (Dec 31, 2002)

Of the options mentioned, Kiki might well want Kandi. He could try him out for a few months to see if he was worth trying to re-sign. I don't really understand why the Clips would want Camby, but at least they would be getting something for Kandi, before he walks.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bwatcher</b>!
> Of the options mentioned, Kiki might well want Kandi. He could try him out for a few months to see if he was worth trying to re-sign. I don't really understand why the Clips would want Camby, but at least they would be getting something for Kandi, before he walks.


What? You're in the Lakers Forum...not the Clippers.

Lakers might get Camby...not Clippers.


----------



## thrice911 (Jul 15, 2002)

> Camby has also been rumored to the Clippers in exchange for Michael Olowokandi.


Bwatcher was responding to this statement in the initial post.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thrice911</b>!
> 
> 
> Bwatcher was responding to this statement in the initial post.


LMAO, my bad. Haha.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

By Chris McCosky / The Detroit News

A trade notion

As the Feb. 20 trade deadline approaches, the rumor mill already is churning out wild trade proposals. This one, though, isn't so wild. 
Marcus Camby has made it abundantly clear that he isn't happy in Denver, even though he has yet to play a game. The Los Angeles Lakers have made it clear that they are desperately short on athleticism in their front court. 
Don't be surprised, then, if the Nuggets and Lakers look for a way to make something happen. 
When asked last week how he has adjusted to Denver, Camby, who will earn $6.7 million this season, said, "I haven't." 
Camby is expected to return to the court soon and the Nuggets haven't ruled out a trade. There has been talk of moving Camby to the Clippers for Olowokandi, who can become a free agent. 
But the Lakers have a more pressing need, and could conceivably throw together a package that would include Robert Horry and Samaki Walker. 
"We feel like we need to be more athletic," Phil Jackson said. "We will not be deterred because we won a couple of games." 
Shaquille O'Neal has dropped his weight down to 350 pounds, but he is still moving slowly and jumping hardly at all after toe surgery. When he is on the court with Walker, Horry and a rapidly aging Rick Fox, the Lakers have had trouble pursuing the ball. 
General Manager Mitch Kupchak said there have been "conversations regarding personnel and there will be more." 
Certainly, Camby would be a nice fit for the Lakers, but if I am the Nuggets, I would much rather get Olowokandi.
http://www.detnews.com/2003/pistons/0301/12/d06-57966.htm


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Two things about all this Camby talk. 

1st up I am on the fence about Camby. I like what he could potentially offer but giving away our 2 pf's would put us in a worse situation than we're already in. 

Secondly, The Kings or the Mavs will try to screw up a deal. They may get involved trying to aquire Camby just to not let the Lakers get better. So beware of any trade rumors concerning the Lakers, the Mavs and Kings are watching.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> I'd do that deal in a heartbeat if Camby is healthy. Of course, that is the catch. When he is healthy he'll average a double-double and block 2-3 shots a game, but he has never shown the ability to play a full season. His health would be even more important here because we have no one to replace him. This is tricky.


Yup...I agree PinBall. The main problem is Camby hasn't been in good health for the past few years now. If healthy, he will contribute immediately upfront. He's shown athlectism and shot blocking skills. If ever seriously considered by the Lakers, this would be a gamble.


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

It would be cool if we could trade Slava and Samaki instead of Horry and Samaki for Camby. I think Horry is valuable to us because he spreads the floor with his 3 point range.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>naesdj</b>!
> Camby has also been rumored to the Clippers in exchange for Michael Olowokandi.


Uhh...Olowokandi can NOT be traded. He's on a one year qualifying offer, with Bird rights, and the CBA forbids any trade of that kind.

In regards to the Lakers getting Camby, that would be very interesting. When healthy, Camby can score and could take a lot of defensive responsibility for blocking shots off of Shaq's shoulders. But would the Lakers really be willing to trade both Horry and Walker? Leaving only Madsen and Medvedenko at PF when (not if - when) Camby goes down again? I'm not sure if Mitch is willing to take that kind of risk with this team.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Juan</b>!
> It would be cool if we could trade Slava and Samaki instead of Horry and Samaki for Camby. I think Horry is valuable to us because he spreads the floor with his 3 point range.


Hell, if we're trying to make the trade "cool" for the Lakers, let's just do a straight up Madsen for Camby trade. Nifty, huh?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> 
> 
> Hell, if we're trying to make the trade "cool" for the Lakers, let's just do a straight up Madsen for Camby trade. Nifty, huh?


Actually...if the Lakers included a couple picks, the Nuggets might do it.

Of course it's VERY one-sided, it just depends on whether Denver wants to deal with all of Camby's injuries, and how bad they want to continue losing. They'd just waive Madsen, but they could use the picks. 

I'm seriously not just pipedreaming, I think it is a POSSIBILITY, but it also depends on whether the Nuggets have watched Madsen play lately. 

I definitely doubt that it would happen, but I wouldn't be too surprised if it did.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Actually, there is 0% possibility that, that trade would ever happen. I don't care how many picks you throw in, sorry.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Actually, there is 0% possibility that, that trade would ever happen. I don't care how many picks you throw in, sorry.


Actually, there is about a 20% possibility.

The Nuggets traded away Posey (better than Camby) to the Rockets for crap and some picks.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually, there is about a 20% possibility.
> ...


No, there is 0% possiblity, believe me.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Yes...there is, believe me.

Posey: 14.1ppg 5.8rpg 3.1apg

for 

Mark Bryant: 1.0ppg 1.3rpg 0.1apg
Art Long: 2.1ppg 2.1rpg 0.1apg
Conditional First Round Pick


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Yes...there is, believe me.
> 
> Posey: 14.1ppg 5.8rpg 3.1apg
> ...


What does that trade have to do with anything? Are you saying the Nuggets would trade Camby for Madsen and picks?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Marcus Camby: 11.1ppg 11.1rpg 1.1apg (Injury prone, Nugz haven't had him all year)

for 

Mark Madsen: 1.2ppg 2.4rpg 0.4apg
First Rounder
Second Rounder

Is about the same as the Posey trade.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> What does that trade have to do with anything? Are you saying the Nuggets would trade Camby for Madsen and picks?


They traded Posey (their best all-around player) for 2 scrubs and a pick, so YES. Maybe not Madsen, but Medvedenko is a definite possibility.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Marcus Camby: 11.1ppg 11.1rpg 1.1apg (Injury prone, Nugz haven't had him all year)
> 
> for
> ...


Please, this trade may work on NBA Live, but not in real life.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Camby: 11.1ppg 11.1rpg 1.1apg (Injury prone, Nugz haven't had him all year)

for 

Stanislav Medvedenko: 5.8ppg 3.2rpg 0.4apg
Draft Picks


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> Please, this trade may work on NBA Live, but not in real life.


Are you completely ignoring the Posey trade?

YES, a deal very much like this can and has happened in real life.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

No, it can't. Have you seen Camby's contract?



L.A. Lakers trades: PF Mark Madsen (1.2 ppg, 2.3 rpg, 0.4 apg in 9.9 minutes) 
L.A. Lakers receives: PF Marcus Camby (1.2 ppg, 2.3 rpg, 0.4 apg in 9.9 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -1.2 ppg, -2.3 rpg, and -0.4 apg. 

Denver trades: PF Marcus Camby (1.2 ppg, 2.3 rpg, 0.4 apg in 9.9 minutes) 
Denver receives: PF Mark Madsen (1.2 ppg, 2.3 rpg, 0.4 apg in 18 games) 
Change in team outlook: +1.2 ppg, +2.3 rpg, and +0.4 apg. 

*TRADE DECLINED*


L.A. Lakers trades: PF Stanislav Medvedenko (5.6 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 0.4 apg in 13.3 minutes) 
L.A. Lakers receives: PF Marcus Camby (5.6 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 0.4 apg in 13.3 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -5.6 ppg, -3.1 rpg, and -0.4 apg. 

Denver trades: PF Marcus Camby (5.6 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 0.4 apg in 13.3 minutes) 
Denver receives: PF Stanislav Medvedenko (5.6 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 0.4 apg in 33 games) 
Change in team outlook: +5.6 ppg, +3.1 rpg, and +0.4 apg. 

*TRADE DECLINED*


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

With cap fillers it could work.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>naesdj</b>!
> Camby has also been rumored to the Clippers in exchange for Michael Olowokandi.


The Blazers are also rumored to wanting Camby. Davis and McInnis for Camby. So as you can see, a lot of these rumors are most likely bogus. Just my opinion.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> With cap fillers it could work.


Yeah, like Horry.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

L.A. Lakers trades: SF Tracy Murray (2.4 ppg, 0.9 rpg, 0.4 apg in 7.1 minutes) 
PF Samaki Walker (6.9 ppg, 7.9 rpg, 1.0 apg in 24.8 minutes) 
PF Stanislav Medvedenko (5.6 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 0.4 apg in 13.3 minutes) 
L.A. Lakers receives: PF Marcus Camby (5.6 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 0.4 apg in 13.3 minutes) 
PF Chris Andersen (5.7 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 0.4 apg in 14.2 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -9.2 ppg, -7.4 rpg, and -1.4 apg. 

Denver trades: PF Marcus Camby (5.6 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 0.4 apg in 13.3 minutes) 
PF Chris Andersen (5.7 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 0.4 apg in 14.2 minutes) 
Denver receives: SF Tracy Murray (2.4 ppg, 0.9 rpg, 0.4 apg in 25 games) 
PF Samaki Walker (6.9 ppg, 7.9 rpg, 1.0 apg in 30 games) 
PF Stanislav Medvedenko (5.6 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 0.4 apg in 33 games) 
Change in team outlook: +9.2 ppg, +7.4 rpg, and +1.4 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED


Maybe a pick is given to Denver too, but otherwise, this deal is decent.

Lakers Lineup
--------------------
Shaq/Anderson
Camby/Horry/Madsen
Fox/George
Kobe/Rush/Shaw
Fisher/Pargo


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Yeah, that's better. You can't trade Madsen for Camby, that's the point though.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Yeah, that's better. You can't trade Madsen for Camby, that's the point though.


Yeah, any person who was trying to win wouldn't, but Denver isn't. 

It doesn't work under the cap, so you're right...it can't happen. But if it did, I'm just saying it could go down. 

My evidence was that Denver traded a very good player for scrubs and picks in the past.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

Guys, I was being sarcastic. Obviously, a Madsen/ Camby trade wouldn't work.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> Guys, I was being sarcastic. Obviously, a Madsen/ Camby trade wouldn't work.


I know you were, Wiggum. However, he was being serious when he said it could work.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bwatcher</b>!
> Of the options mentioned, Kiki might well want Kandi. He could try him out for a few months to see if he was worth trying to re-sign. I don't really understand why the Clips would want Camby, but at least they would be getting something for Kandi, before he walks.


they wont get ANYTHING for Kandi unless its sign and trade, and that would be the best way to lose money. Something DTS doesn't do.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> they wont get ANYTHING for Kandi unless its sign and trade, and that would be the best way to lose money. Something DTS doesn't do.


As posted already, Kandi cannot be traded. He will finish out this season as a clipper.



> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> Uhh...Olowokandi can NOT be traded. He's on a one year qualifying offer, with Bird rights, and the CBA forbids any trade of that kind.


----------



## kobe bryant fan (Jan 10, 2003)

*what big men*

Frist of all there is not going to be any trade so lets get that staight.Now as for big men on the lakers roster there is only one big man and that is shaq I do not see any more big men that can really play. That means mark madesn and stanislav medvedenko all mark really does is cheer he reminds me of the cheerleaders no of fence to his fans, but it is true he can't really play all that good and stanislav all he can do is hit the open jumper so in a way it might be good to bring in someone who can play in the center postion.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

big men, refering to Robert Horry and Samaki Walker.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> I know you were, Wiggum. However, he was being serious when he said it could work.


Yep, the Nuggets haven't played the whole season with Camby. He's an injury magnet, the Nuggets are a young team, he isn't very valuable to them.

Medvedenko obviously has a much larger chance of being in there than Madsen though, as anyone could EASILY classify Madsen as "complete and utter garbage".

I thought the deal I posted earlier (murray, walker, medved for camby, andersen) was pretty fair for both sides. But Samaki is really playing well right now, so if I were the Lakers, I wouldn't trade him yet.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: what big men*



> Originally posted by <b>kobe bryant fan</b>!
> all mark really does is cheer he reminds me of the cheerleaders no of fence to his fans


Mark has fans?!


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

How about:
LAL
F Robert Horry
F Mark Madsen
2nd round draft pick
DEN
F-C Marcus Camby

LAL
F Samaki Walker
F Stanislav Medvedenko
CLE
F Tyrone Hill
C-F Michael Stewart

Thoughts?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I really wouldn't want to trade Horry, but those deals would be OK.

Hill is a good player, and I like Camby when he's healthy. Stewart would be a close to decent backup to Shaq.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Camby not looking around*

http://www.denverpost.com/Stories/0,1413,36%7E90%7E1114348%7E,00.html

Nuggets center Marcus Camby said he is not looking for a trade.

"That's not the case," Camby said. "I do want to be here. I like Coach Bzdelik and (general manager) Kiki (Vandeweghe). ... I'm so focused on coming back and playing."

Vandeweghe acknowledged other teams have inquired about Camby but said, "We're not shopping anybody."

Camby had surgery on his right hip Oct. 10 and has not played this season. After practicing today, Saturday and Sunday, Camby said he could make his Nuggets debut Monday at Washington.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Chamber of Camby*

Marcus Camby appears to be campaigning for a position with the Denver Chamber of Commerce. 

Earlier this week, The New York Times reported that the Nuggets center dislikes Denver "intensely." The paper quoted Knicks forward Latrell Sprewell, his good friend and former teammate, as saying, "I knew he wouldn't like it out there." 

Not so, says Camby. 

"I love Denver," said Camby, acquired from New York in June. "There's been a lot said about me not being happy here. A lot of it was taken out of context. I tried to explain to everybody that I grew up in Connecticut, I went to school at (Massachusetts). I spent my whole life on the East Coast. It's a big adjustment coming out here." 

Camby, who initially questioned the trade of James Posey last month, admits some of his grumbling has had to do with the frustration about missing the first three months of the season after undergoing hip surgery. Camby said he's not pushing for a trade even though rumors have swirled that he is on the block. 

"This is where I want to be," Camby said. "I want to play for Kiki (Vandeweghe, the team's general manager). He's a great guy." 

A Portland radio station reported earlier this week that the Nuggets have had discussions with the Trail Blazers and the Los Angeles Lakers about Camby. Vandeweghe said he hasn't talked to those teams about Camby, but he admitted other teams, which he wouldn't name, have called about him. 

Vandeweghe said the Nuggets "aren't looking" to deal Camby, but he wouldn't say with certainty that Camby will be on the team after the Feb. 20 trading deadline. As is the case with any player, Vandeweghe said the Nuggets would make a deal if it was "too good to refuse." 

Of course, until he shows he has returned from his hip problems, no team would give up much for Camby, who is making $6.75 million this season, will make $7.25 million next season and has a player option for 2004-05 worth $7.75 million. Camby could return as soon as Monday at Washington. 

http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/sports_columnists/article/0,1299,DRMN_83_1679545,00.html


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Chamber of Camby*



> Originally posted by <b>naesdj</b>!
> A Portland radio station reported earlier this week that the Nuggets have had discussions with the Trail Blazers and the Los Angeles Lakers about Camby. Vandeweghe said he hasn't talked to those teams about Camby, but he admitted other teams, which he wouldn't name, have called about him.


I bet the Lakers were asking about Juwan Howard.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I frown on literally any trade that sends Rob out of town. He is a better player than Hill and just as valuable as Camby (not including 5 age difference). Also Chris Anderson has some skills and Denver wouldn't just throw him away for nothing. 

Besides Samaki Walker seems to be turning into the starting power forward the Lakers need during this winning streak. He's playing great. If the Lakers want more athleticism just continue playing Kareem Rush more.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This trade won't happen, but if the Lakers want to get more athletic, they could do it.


L.A. Lakers trades: PF Samaki Walker (6.7 ppg, 7.6 rpg, 1.0 apg in 24.5 minutes) 
SF Tracy Murray (2.5 ppg, 0.9 rpg, 0.4 apg in 7.3 minutes) 
L.A. Lakers receives: PF Joe Smith (8.0 ppg, 5.7 rpg, 0.9 apg in 22.7 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -1.2 ppg, -2.8 rpg, and -0.5 apg. 

Minnesota trades: PF Joe Smith (8.0 ppg, 5.7 rpg, 0.9 apg in 22.7 minutes) 
Minnesota receives: PF Samaki Walker (6.7 ppg, 7.6 rpg, 1.0 apg in 30 games) 
SF Tracy Murray (2.5 ppg, 0.9 rpg, 0.4 apg in 24 games) 
Change in team outlook: +1.2 ppg, +2.8 rpg, and +0.5 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm in complete agreement J. I don't care if Horry wants to go on the IR for the rest of the season, becuase come time, he will show and prove why we need him here. I don't see any of these trades happening with the Lakers. No one wants to help out the 3 time defending champ. The most deciding factor is that the Lakers don't have anyone, save for Kobe and Shaq, that any team would really want. Our so called crappy bench hasn't changed much and the Lakers have still won three in a row.


----------

